# male or female rbps



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i heard you can tell if there male or female on the size ?? male grows bigger than female ?? they say if you start with baby rbps when they grow some will be big some small and the small ones are female ?? is this tru or bullshit


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

read this : http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Some folks think they can, especially if you have breed them before.

I have breed nattereri, when I see certain adult reds, I feel I can guess, but thats really all it can be is a best guess.

A buddy of mine has used this method when purchashing adult piranhas and been successful with his guesses( that would be hollywood), By success I mean he bought piranha A, in hopes of being female, and in turn breed the fish, and was corrrect

But again it is just a best guess....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Like Matt said above it literally is a guess. I suppose you have fairly good odds if you really think about it.







50% chance you will be right. The only way to know 100% what the sex is would be by disecting the P (which wont help the general hobbiest to much would it)

So my advice is by your Ps when your feeling lucky.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

spoondc2 said:


> i heard you can tell if there male or female on the size ?? male grows bigger than female ?? they say if you start with baby rbps when they grow some will be big some small and the small ones are female ?? is this tru or bullshit


It may be true to a certain extent that there are size differences between males and females (not sure), but how could one see whether the fish is full of eggs or just well-fed? A fat male can be as thick as an egg-bound female...
If there would be a difference, I'd expect females to be larger, as they are the ones carrying the eggs (and lots of 'em!)

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

I would say the only way to tell the sexes is when the female starts to fill with eggs. (roe)

But other than that, I don't think there are any external differences.

I recall reading in some of the piranha books that when fed equally, the male is of a slightly more slender build. I also recall reading one time that the male may have a slightly larger, stockier head........

But in my opinion, there is too much variation between individual fish for something that slight to be of any help........


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> i heard you can tell if there male or female on the size ?? male grows bigger than female ?? they say if you start with baby rbps when they grow some will be big some small and the small ones are female ?? is this tru or bullshit


It may be true to a certain extent that there are size differences between males and females (not sure), but how could one see whether the fish is full of eggs or just well-fed? A fat male can be as thick as an egg-bound female...
If there would be a difference, *I'd expect females to be larger, as they are the ones carrying the eggs (and lots of 'em!)*

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*
[/quote]

yea, i'd agree. ive also been readin about other people breeding piranhas and their females always seem to be bigger than the males.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Some folks think they can, especially if you have breed them before.
> 
> I have breed nattereri, when I see certain adult reds, I feel I can guess, but thats really all it can be is a best guess.
> 
> ...


I agree with mas fully. My reds, the females are all larger than the males by atleast a inch or so. And they are thinker also. I also feel I could guess too.


----------

